# Hanging Lights Conduit?



## petek57 (Mar 3, 2009)

As usual a jobsite debate sparked this. Is there any reason you cannot hang a light from a properly supported conduit? Say one T5 hung on 3/4 conduit? Any special conditions?


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

I've always heard it's against code to use conduit to support anything


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

*300.11(B) Raceways Used as Means of Support.* Raceways
shall be used only as a means of support for other raceways,
cables, or nonelectrical equipment under any of the
following conditions:
(1) Where the raceway or means of support is identified for
the purpose
(2) Where the raceway contains power supply conductors
for electrically controlled equipment and is used to support
Class 2 circuit conductors or cables that are solely
for the purpose of connection to the equipment control
circuits
(3) Where the raceway is used to support boxes or conduit
bodies in accordance with 314.23 or to support luminaires
in accordance with 410.36(E).


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

I've seen "EXIT" signs hanging from RMC before. That did get me thinking though...


----------



## petek57 (Mar 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:
Exactly what I needed THANKS!

Specifically item (2)...how would you translate that into everyday terms?





480sparky said:


> *300.11(B) Raceways Used as Means of Support.* Raceways
> shall be used only as a means of support for other raceways,
> cables, or nonelectrical equipment under any of the
> following conditions:
> ...


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

petek57 said:


> Specifically item (2)...how would you translate that into everyday terms?


3 phase 480 volt 60 amp circuit in 1" emt. T-stat wire zip tied to that 1" emt.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

petek57 said:


> Specifically item (2)...how would you translate that into everyday terms?


In my area almost every home has a basement with a boiler or furnace, EMT will be used to drop the power from the joists down to the unit. The thermostat wires will be taped or tie wrapped along the side of the pipe.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

BBQ said:


> In my area almost every home has a basement with a boiler or furnace, EMT will be used to drop the power from the joists down to the unit. The thermostat wires will be taped or tie wrapped along the side of the pipe.


I agree, that is the most common application of that section.

Chris


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

raider1 said:


> I agree, that is the most common application of that section.
> 
> Chris


Support of occupancy sensor cables is another that comes to mind.


----------

